# Cable Box to a Monitor?



## xodious (Jan 21, 2011)

I currently use a samsung SyncMaster PX2370 LED 27" Monitor, I jsut got today a Samsung SMT-H3270 (Which is a TWC HD DVR Box).

They are telling me that it receving the signal properly because it is a monitor, though my PS3 works just fine. When I boot it up after unpluging it I see the loading screen and everything but when it finally flips over to watch TV it some weird stuff About Not Optimized or something and then under that gives out 1920x1080 HDMI. Reguardless I get no TV. The tech on site told me that they must have disabled my HDMI port in the back of the box but that makes no sense because I saw the loading screen. If anyone could help that would be AWESOME i would love to watch me so tv after a year of not having TV


----------

